# Thank You Dunleavy!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Now that Dunleavy will be in the draft the Knicks can get the guy they really really really want and who I want as well= Chris Wilcox!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dunleavy = the next Christian Laettner!:laugh: 

Its true,its DAMN true!:devil: 

A Camby/Wilcox frontcourt could be SCARY in a year or two!Do me a favor and draft Borchardt?


----------



## Knicksfan2040 (May 28, 2002)

I don't know Fordy, we might not get Wilcox even though Dunleavy is staying in...I like Wilcox, but even if we don't get him, Wagner is a good backup...(truthfully, I'll like the pick we take AS LONG AS IT'S NOT BORCHARDT....ANYBODY BUT BORCHARDT!!!: I seriously hate how every mock draft I look at has us taking Borchardt. That makes me think, 'gee, everyone knows Layden is our GM, so their predictions are Borchardt'...with Layden, we're the laughing stock of the NBA...people know he's stupid enough to pick Borchardt, and pass on Wagner,Woods, Hilario, or Tskitishvili...that really pisses me off...anyway, there's different ways this draft could go...here's one:

1.)Houston- Yao Ming (obvious)
2.)Chicago- Jay Williams (obvious)
3.)Golden State- Mike Dunleavy (obvious, GS said he's #1 choice)
4.)Memphis- Caron Butler
5.)Denver- Drew Gooden
6.)Cleveland- Chris Wilcox
7.)New York- Dajuan Wagner

OR:

1.)Houston- Yao Ming (obvious)
2.)Chicago- Jay Williams (obvious)
3.)Golden State- Mike Dunleavy (obvious, GS said he's #1 choice)
4.)Memphis- Drew Gooden
5.)Denver- Caron Butler
6.)Cleveland- Chris Wilcox
7.)New York- Dajuan Wagner

OR:

1.)Houston- Yao Ming (obvious)
2.)Chicago- Jay Williams (obvious)
3.)Golden State- Mike Dunleavy (obvious, GS said he's #1 choice)
4.)Memphis- Nicoloz Skitishvili
5.)Denver- Drew Gooden
6.)Cleveland- Caron Butler
7.)New York- Chris Wilcox

OR:

1.)Houston- Yao Ming (obvious)
2.)Chicago- Jay Williams (obvious)
3.)Golden State- Mike Dunleavy (obvious, GS said he's #1 choice)
4.)Memphis- Drew Gooden
5.)Denver- Chris Wilcox
6.)Cleveland- Caron Butler
7.)New York- Dajuan Wagner

There's other ways this could turn out...but, I think every Knicks fan wants the second to last one to happen, with us getting Wilcox...I see us either getting Wagner or Wilcox...Wilcox highest he could go is 6, but I think Wagner will be there...but, we really need size, so I hope we get Wilcox...If I could choose anyone in the Draft to have, it'd be Drew Gooden...he's the most ready, in my opinion, but he isn't going to fall...but, maybe he will...but, if Layden chooses Borchardt, I'm getting a group of people together, and we're gonna get Layden fired grinning: )...sorry the post is so long.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I think Wagner would be nice for the Knicks if they can trade some of their extra guards for a center to fill in. I don't think they'll be able to shop many of the players, but if Jackson to teach a young guy and Anderson or someone for just a reliable reasonable low money 7 footer.

I wouldn't be suprised if Denver takes Wagner though. Nothing i've read has shown this, but it's the first team I can see taking him. Wagner is gonna be big time in a few years and Denver doesn't need a PF or SF. Howard isn't great, but he'll work and has a big contract which will be problems moving.


----------



## knickpilot (Jun 21, 2002)

You're right, the Nugz may take Wagner. They have Dice and Howard up front and dealt NVE, maybe they want a point guard like Wagner to compliment their frontcourt scoring. If I were them, though, I'd draft Butler.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> Dunleavy = the next Christian Laettner!:laugh:
> 
> Its true,its DAMN true!:devil:
> ...



I couldn't have agree more about Mike Dunleavy, he is the next Danny Ferry at best.


----------

